

FTC launching antitrust probe over Google search, ad businesses - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/ftc-launching-antitrust-probe-over-google-search-ad-businesses.ars

======
nobody_nowhere
Interesting timing in light of the recent AdMeld acquisition.

------
RexRollman
Sounds like Microsoft has been busy behind the scenes.

